# shaddy people



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a weather that i was selling because he thought he was a buck still and he smelled like the bucks do so we decided to put him up for sale for fifty dollars we paid seventy five for him and he was a big friendly goat but would just pee on you for any reason well i had some one contact me and say that they have an eleven month old buck they would trade me i thought wow how perfect now ill have a breeding male wen we got billy he was really lathargic not wanting to move much at all so i made an apointment for that friday with my vet and that morning when i went to get him he had passed. i still dont know why he passed but i hate people who are out to screw you this guy knew alot about goats and used me with little to no knowledge of them to get rid of his sick goat:tears:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yikes, sounds like a bad situation. I am sorry you lost the goat, and had to deal with people unloading a sick animal. Any number of things could have been wrong with him. I hope he was well isolated from your other goats so he doesn't spread anything to them. Some diseases can persist in the soil for years. 

When you first looked him over did he look OK? Alert, clear eyes and nose, good fur and hoof condition, normal poops, etc?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you contact the guy you got him from? Maybe they will replace him. Is he a local breeder? 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you went through that. Were you able to pull some blood and have him checked, more for knowing if he brought anything to your place?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: I'm sorry you lost the goat, but why did you accept him if he was clearly lethargic?


----------



## jens7dzoo (Feb 12, 2013)

it was my first week of dealing with goats the goat did have poop on his tail but the guy said that was due to the worm medication but every one is doing well i called the guy and he just said i should have known better and the lady that hooked me up with him knew the goat was sick as well she has not replied to any of my texts or emails any more her goat was my first and within four days we had the three goats then the next day we traded so i should have done some more research and i had the vet appointment set but he passed before the vet came


----------

